# Daten aus Datenbank abfragen und anzeigen in der Praxis??



## nationchild (27. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

prinzipielle weis ich mal wie ich Daten aus der Datenbank abfragen kann und wie ich sie in einer JTable anzeige aber
ich wollte mal wissen mit welcher Methode das in der Praxisgemacht wird. 
Also über JDBC oder per JPA?
Ich habe nämlich eine abgeleitete Klasse von DefaultTableModel erzeugt der ich ein ResultSet übergebe und die mir dann die Daten aus dem ResultSet in die JTable einfügt, nun wollte ich eben wissen wie ihr das so in de Praxis macht, selber über JDBC oder doch per JPA? Was ist schneller oder einfacher?

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Final_Striker (27. Feb 2011)

Ich würde mal sagen, es kommt auf die Komplexität der Anwendung an. Bei Datenbanken mit vielen Tabelle und komplizierten Beziehungen, ist der Einsatz von JPA sicherlich vom großen Vorteil.


----------



## nationchild (27. Feb 2011)

OK, d.h. in der Regel wird man wohl JPA verwenden z.B. für eine kleine WAWI oder so, wo von der JPA ein Entity Objekt befüllt wird oder auch eine Liste und dies dann z.B. an ein TableModel zur Anzeige der Daten übergeben wird.

Ist das richtig so?


----------

